# Unknown darkroom supplies and equiptment



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 26, 2013)

I just bought a lot of darkroom equiptment and supplies on cregslist, Most of it i know what it is or did some research and found out, however there are some things i couldn't find out what they were/did. I was hoping you wonderful people could help me.

fixative and adhesive sprays

2 brownie darkroom lamps
2 eastman darkroom lamps
(I know these are safelights, but i was wondering if you had any tips, warnings or comments)

PEC cleaning supplies


----------



## ann (Jan 27, 2013)

the sprays are for mounting photos to mat board. I wouldn't use them for several reasons, they aren't archival and more importantly they are good for the environment including your health.

To check the safe lights, take a piece of enlarging paper and place it on an easel, cover half with a piece of cardboard and let it sit there for 5 minutes, and then develop it in the normal way.  Then if one side is darker than the other, the safe light isn't doing it's job. The paper should be the same shade of white


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 27, 2013)

^^^ Good advise here. Safelight filters degrade with age, and there were different filters for different purposes. It's been a while, but if memory serves me right, I think you would be looking for OC filters for modern paper which is an orangish color. Another blast from the past would be red. They were used for working with ortho film that had very little sensitivity to red. Someone jump in if I'm mistaken. There was also a greenish filter that I can't remember it's purpose.


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you for the advice, do you no what PEC cleaner is?


----------



## ann (Jan 27, 2013)

the link is broken, put i have some PEC pads for cleaning scanner , etc. along with some optical solution. So I going to guess  cleaning solutin,.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 27, 2013)

PEC Cleaner. I've never used it

Amazon.com: Photographic Solutions PEC-12, Photographic Emulsion Cleaner, 32 oz. Refill Bottle: Camera & Photo


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 27, 2013)

The green is for  doing inspection on panchromatic films.  The dim light can be used at a distance of about 4 feet from the film.  I had fairly good eyes in the past and could  never see anything under the green safeli9ight.  You can tell the green nsafelight is working in the dark but that is about all it is good for.


----------

